# strobes & more



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Does Strobes & More have any codes right now for free shipping or anything right now?


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks, I found it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JB1 said:


> thanks, I found it.


I thought it was "Plowsite",is it still the same?


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

the one I just tried says it expired on 12/27/2016 and is invalid. Anyone know if theres another?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Anything new?


----------

